# Getting RMA would Asus P5Q Pro be a good replacement?



## alexp999 (Jun 13, 2008)

*Would a P45 Mobo be a good replacement for my RMA?*

Hi,
I'm trying to sort out an RMA for my board. it double posts raising the FSB by even 1Mhz.
And I cant get it stable above stock for love nor money. Voltages seem to make no difference. just when I think that it is stable and has passed memtest/ 3hrs orthos. A few weeks down the line it fails to post and boots from the SPi (backup) BIOS. 

So I'm looking at possibly RMAing and getting a P45 based mobo. As it is the only chipset available closest to the original price of my mobo with dual 8x Xfire or higher.

What do you guys think?

The place I'm getting the RMA only does Asus P45's so i was looking at this one, an Asus P5Q-E:

http://uk.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=3&l2=11&l3=709&l4=0&model=2267&modelmenu=1

Or if I end up getting it from someone else, would there be a better board to get. What do people think of the P45? (dunno how long it has been out  )

Cheers!


----------



## alexp999 (Jun 13, 2008)

Anyone??? 

How about the P45 chipset or Asus in general??

Thanks!


----------



## alexp999 (Jun 14, 2008)

N E 1 ???


----------



## alexp999 (Jun 15, 2008)

No-one got any ideas?? There is usually some one with an opinion.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 15, 2008)

One of boards I myself am looking at upgrading to. Another to look at is the P45-DS3R.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128344


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 15, 2008)

Yeah, that gigabyte looks great. The asus looks good to. 8x-8x cf w/ a p45 chipset is quite a nice deal indeed for the price they are at. I would prefer the gigabyte as it doesn't have that useless third pcix16 slot and instead an extra expansion. 2 less sata ports than the asus if that is more important.


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 15, 2008)

I think its a good replacement, someone on XS tested a better version of that board and got it up to  625+ FSB (thanks to DD for that info) out of the box.


----------



## alexp999 (Jun 16, 2008)

I was looking at the Gigabyte ones as well, but if i end up having to get the new board from the same place I am RMAing all they have are P5Q's from the P45's.

I am going to try and get a P5q Deluxe, cus I prefer the idea of the SB being connected to the north via a heatpipe. I dont like the idea of a ICH10R being covered up by two 3870's with no good cooling.

I am right in thinking that is pretty much the only difference other than the 16 phase power. Or should I stick clear of it. Is it better than the 8 phase on the P5Q-E??

Cheers!!


----------



## alexp999 (Jun 16, 2008)

Also how do I change the title of my thread? I have tried PMing the mods but have had no replies


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (Jun 16, 2008)

alexp999 said:


> Also how do I change the title of my thread? I have tried PMing the mods but have had no replies



They had a thread vote on this. Right now its not possible to change the thread titles once you posted. But in time, I think they are going to allow it. But for now, not possible. Hehe I have had typos in my titles before, hated not being able to fix it.


----------



## alexp999 (Jun 18, 2008)

Okay I have no got it down to two boards based on what the place I am RMAing my old baord to has.

MSI P45 Platinum

or

Asus P5Q- Deluxe

Let me know what you think.

Cheers!


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 18, 2008)

Well, the P5Q deluxe is a DDR3 board, so that should only really be considered if your going for ddr3. Also, at that price I think perhaps an x38 w/ddr2 would be a better choice. The P5Q Pro is practically the same in features and such to the msi platinum, and it comes at a cheaper price. From my minor experience with either type of board, I have preferred asus's bios to MSI's, but really that's personal preference there.


----------



## alexp999 (Jun 19, 2008)

The title is wrong now, lol! But mods aren't replying to my PMs  .

It will either be an Asus P5Q-E or P5Q Deluxe.

Probably the first as it is closer to the original price of my old RMA'd mobo. After doing a bit more reading the MSI doesnt have some of the stuff I want that the Asus ones have.

The P5Q Deluxe is DDR2 it is the P5Q3 that is DDR3.

The only differences I have seen between the P5Q-E and P5Q Deluxe are a heatpipe to the SB, a SSD for the onboard linux (instead of a HDD partition), 16 phase power vs 8 phase.

Do you reckon I should fight for the deluxe or would the P5Q-E be good enough anyway?

I suppose I could look at an X38, thanks for that I hadnt though of that, lol! But going on the fact that they will want as cheap an upgrade as possible, it will probably be the P5Q-E.

So it comes down to would a P5Q-E be a good replacement mobo??

Cheers!!!


----------



## Gam'ster (Jun 19, 2008)

alexp999 said:


> .
> 
> So it comes down to would a P5Q-E be a good replacement mobo??
> 
> Cheers!!!



Yeah i would think so new p45 chipset, if its anything like its older brother p35 should be a nice little oc'er and stable too i cant say out of personal experience but thats how it looks to me plus 100% all Japan-made Conductive Polymer Capacitors and ASUS 8-phase Power Design is always a good sign, ok its not 16 phase but still it has all the features  ( from what i can tell ) you need.

On another note have u got any pics of your dads rig with the commodore c-kin case , big eve fan here .

Hope this helps.
Gam


----------



## alexp999 (Jun 19, 2008)

Gam'ster said:


> Yeah i would think so new p45 chipset, if its anything like its older brother p35 should be a nice little oc'er and stable too i cant say out of personal experience but thats how it looks to me plus 100% all Japan-made Conductive Polymer Capacitors and ASUS 8-phase Power Design is always a good sign, ok its not 16 phase but still it has all the features  ( from what i can tell ) you need.
> 
> On another note have u got any pics of your dads rig with the commodore c-kin case , big eve fan here .
> 
> ...



I'll PM you some pics later on today if you like.

I also read on one review site that 16 phase is a bit overkill and makes only marginal differences  over 8 phase. It also seems that the P5Q-E has a better bios than the P5Q deluxe atm.
Only thing I cant find anything out about is the on board sound. I was using the Dolby Live feature on my old mobo, but I cant find any info about the asus chip. Just that it is made my soundmax and the number is AD2000B or something. But it is unique to asus and their are no specs of it.


----------



## Judas (Jun 19, 2008)

I would go for a x38 or x48 board instead the p45 has really nothing new to offer


----------



## alexp999 (Jun 19, 2008)

Judas said:


> I would go for a x38 or x48 board instead the p45 has really nothing new to offer



yeah but they are about £30 more than the asus p5q-e. and im getting it on RMA.


----------



## Gam'ster (Jun 19, 2008)

alexp999 said:


> I'll PM you some pics later on today if you like.
> 
> I also read on one review site that 16 phase is a bit overkill and makes only marginal differences  over 8 phase. It also seems that the P5Q-E has a better bios than the P5Q deluxe atm.
> Only thing I cant find anything out about is the on board sound. I was using the Dolby Live feature on my old mobo, but I cant find any info about the asus chip. Just that it is made my soundmax and the number is AD2000B or something. But it is unique to asus and their are no specs of it.



Yeah that would be great thanks, all i dug up is that  the AD2000B is the same audio codec thats present on the supreme FX X-Fi Audio Card but im not sure myself if that supports dolby live , But all in all P5Q-E looks to be a good board.

Gam


----------



## alexp999 (Jun 19, 2008)

Do you reckon I should just get the P5Q deluxe from the company I use now??

Then just sell whatever comes back from RMA. I dont want to wait that long for a replacement. I really would like the deluxe cus of the SSD express gate and heatpipe to the SB. It could be here tomorrow.


----------



## alexp999 (Jun 19, 2008)

What is the difference between X38 and P45 anyway??

Which would be better?? I like the Express gate thing cus my mum uses the comp and is so impatient, lol. All she wants is to be able to look at pics and Surf.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 19, 2008)

Judas said:


> I would go for a x38 or x48 board instead the p45 has really nothing new to offer



Yup, and point being the thing they do have to offer is lower cost. Hey more go for less dough .... 

Can't be too mad about that.

Alex, stick with what your going for, IMO I think its the best route.


----------



## Gam'ster (Jun 19, 2008)

alexp999 said:


> Do you reckon I should just get the P5Q deluxe from the company I use now??
> 
> Then just sell whatever comes back from RMA. I dont want to wait that long for a replacement. I really would like the deluxe cus of the SSD express gate and heatpipe to the SB. It could be here tomorrow.



P5Q all the way , ive been looking at it myself with envious eyes  but im back in work next week and i need upgrades . 
But yeah get the P5Q i don't think you'll go wrong there.

Gam


----------



## alexp999 (Jun 19, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Yup, and point being the thing they do have to offer is lower cost. Hey more go for less dough ....
> 
> Can't be too mad about that.
> 
> Alex, stick with what your going for, IMO I think its the best route.



How do u mean. kinda confused me with ur post, lol.  .

I want it to support 45nm 1600FSb for future upgrade. And P45 was natively built for that right? Do X38's support 45nm 1600FSB??

The only X38 in my price range are:

DFI LanParty DKX38-T2R
Gigabyte GA-EX38-DS4
Abit iX38 Quad-GT
Asus P5E


----------



## Gam'ster (Jun 19, 2008)

1333 MHz for the DFI LanParty DKX38-T2R ddr2
1600 mhz for the Gigabyte GA-EX38-DS4. ddr3
1600 mhz for the Abit iX38 Quad-GT dd2
1600 mhz for the Asus P5E3 Deluxe ddr3

Not sure why the dfi's is only 1333 mhz though.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 19, 2008)

Ahhhhh, I got you now. Regarding the 1600fsb, it may be done in a bios revision but I beleive for now they only support up to native 1333 45nm's IIRC.  

I mean, they are "only" a P35 overhaul with major differences of better ddr3 support and addition of PCIe 2.0.


----------



## SirKeldon (Jun 19, 2008)

I'm going back to my beloved ASUS getting a P5Q Pro after the death of my DFI DK X38-T2R  ... it should arrive on monday, as you say, it's a great board for a great price ... and for the level of my Cross-fire atm i should have more than enough ... so i got a perfect winner.

I'm finally not choosing the Deluxe due to my budget ... and thinking that Nehalem is simply too near to purchase a 210-220$ mobo instead one of just 140$, i should have more than enough during the next 9-16 months transition ... but if you're getting it on RMA, go for the Deluxe with no doubt: the extra-cooling, the "Stack cool" solution (that maintains the components of your mobo 10-15ºC cooler than other mobos ... and it's just true, i have that feature on my M3A32-MVP Deluxe for the AMD and it was incredible) as the 16-phase power (that will help a lot to the clocking of the quads) and many other features makes the Deluxe version very sexy ...

I'll tell you my experiences as soon as the P5Q Pro arrives though =)


----------



## Judas (Jun 19, 2008)

alexp999 said:


> How do u mean. kinda confused me with ur post, lol.  .
> 
> I want it to support 45nm 1600FSb for future upgrade. And P45 was natively built for that right? Do X38's support 45nm 1600FSB??
> 
> ...



Yes the 38x does support 45nm and 1600 fsb


----------



## alexp999 (Jun 19, 2008)

I'm thinking I'm gonna order the P5Q deluxe. I really like the look of the Express Gate SSD. And other stuff the P5Q's have. I could get the P5Q-E but I would regret not paying the extra £15-£20 and getting the SSD, cus I have no way of setting up the Express gate cus it wont work on a raid volume.

Plus I was gonna spend the same on a 2nd 3870 anyway. I will just have to wait for that on my next pay day.

The 8x PCI-E 2.0 wont make much difference to the X38 anyway will it. It is like 2 x 16 of PCI-E 1.1


----------



## alexp999 (Jun 19, 2008)

The Asus mobo's also have a 3 yr warranty. so im between:

Asus P5E (x38)

Asus P5Q Deluxe (P45)


----------



## Judas (Jun 19, 2008)

The x38 also supports pcie 2.0  

Mainly the p45 is a revamped p35,the p45 now has sli 16  which the p35 did not support
but performance wise the p35 is just as good as the p45


----------



## alexp999 (Jun 19, 2008)

Judas said:


> The x38 also supports pcie 2.0
> 
> Mainly the p45 is a revamped p35,the p45 now has sli 16  which the p35 did not support
> but performance wise the p35 is just as good as the p45



I'm so confused as to which to get now.  . I really want the SSD express gate. But at the same time, the X38 is dual x16 PCI-E 2.0 and designed more for gamers than main stream.


----------



## SirKeldon (Jun 19, 2008)

IMO if you're not gonna change your mobo in 2-3 years and you're sure you'll pair it with X-Fire ... then you should go with the X38 chipset cause maybe in a year or year and a half, the max bandwith of X38 will be hitted with 2 video-cards on 2 PCI-e lanes @ 16x 2.0 ... but at the moment you won't notice a clearly boost in "real" performance (just in synthetical benchmarks with extreme x-fire's as two 3870x2) between the X38 and the P45 ... besides that ... if your intention is high overclocking on the CPU and the memory and use the board for 1-1.5 years, P45 seems the best option to me since it's built on 65nm which means cool and less voltage to hit 500-550 and even 600 FSB on the NB as well it can maintain 1 PCI-e lane @ 16x or 2 PCI-e lanes @ 8x @ *2.0* (yes, 2.0 too!!! P45 did it) that should be enough for doing a great X-Fire on the actual cards ... so almost same features for the "real life" and being 60-100$ cheaper than every X38 board ... besides Nehalem is arriving next year and it's a diff socket ... so, if you purchase a X38 board now ... you'll have to wait 2 years  for the 5 or 6 series of ATI to see the real diff between P45 and X38 just related to graphics ... and for that time, sure you'll have X68 and P65 ...

For me, the decission it's very clear


----------



## Gam'ster (Jun 19, 2008)

Then this @£120.
X16 pci-e.

Gam

Edit sirkeldon does have a few vaild points .


----------



## alexp999 (Jun 19, 2008)

Gam'ster said:


> Then this @£120.
> X16 pci-e.
> 
> Gam
> ...



Exactly where i was gonna get it from, lol!

Have decided I will get the Asus P45. It is 65nm so cooler and it has the epxress gate stuff. I am changing components quite regularly especially once I get paid, so I prob will change mobo again in 1-2 years, lol.

Thanks for everyones help. Probably missed last orders for tomorrow, but I wanted to be sure. Thanks again!


----------



## Gam'ster (Jun 19, 2008)

alexp999 said:


> Exactly where i was gonna get it from, lol!
> 
> Have decided I will get the Asus P45. It is 65nm so cooler and it has the epxress gate stuff. I am changing components quite regularly especially once I get paid, so I prob will change mobo again in 1-2 years, lol.
> 
> Thanks for everyones help. Probably missed last orders for tomorrow, but I wanted to be sure. Thanks again!



Scan are good in all fairness, and no worries its better to be sure when shelling out a few££.
Hope you enjoy it .

Gam


----------



## SirKeldon (Jun 19, 2008)

Thank you Gam'ster  

I was just reading reviews of these new bitches of ASUS cause i was unsure as alexp is ... my new X38 board died and i thought "should i purchase again X38 with the P45 arrival? let's see the specs of the grown P35 -best overclocker so far-" ... after reading the documents i definitely say no, X38 it's not needed @ all atm ... besides that, fitseries3 told me he wasn't noticing a big diff in the X-Fire on 2x 3870x2 between X38 (Maximus Formula) and his new P5Q3 Deluxe ... and as other reviews say ... maybe the real loss (on actual videocards) it's just 5% on the graphics when X-firing ... but considering you can go higher on the CPU as well as the memory ... it's really worth to pay 100$ more for just a 5% graphics increase in synthetic benchmarks??

I think not 

edit: Besides all of that ... the new P45 boards from ASUS are including tons of new features to help power-saving and power-distributing that simply are not in X38 or X48 models ...


----------



## alexp999 (Jun 19, 2008)

Well its ordered. Only time will tell whether it arrives for the weekend. Hopefully. Thanks everyone. Will let you know how it goes. Maybe some pics if anyone is interested?


----------



## Gam'ster (Jun 19, 2008)

SirKeldon said:


> Thank you Gam'ster
> 
> I was just reading reviews of these new bitches of ASUS cause i was unsure as alexp is ... my new X38 board died and i thought "should i purchase again X38 with the P45 arrival? let's see the specs of the grown P35 -best overclocker so far-" ... after reading the documents i definitely say no, X38 it's not needed @ all atm ... besides that, fitseries3 told me he wasn't noticing a big diff in the X-Fire on 2x 3870x2 between X38 (Maximus Formula) and his new P5Q3 Deluxe ... and as other reviews say ... maybe the real loss (on actual videocards) it's just 5% on the graphics when X-firing ... but considering you can go higher on the CPU as well as the memory ... it's really worth to pay 100$ more for just a 5% graphics increase in synthetic benchmarks??
> 
> I think not



No problem , atm were a bit spoiled for choice when it comes to upgrading we got to wade through a lot of rubbish before we find exactly what we need at a  price which is not OTT.

Gam


----------



## Gam'ster (Jun 19, 2008)

alexp999 said:


> Well its ordered. Only time will tell whether it arrives for the weekend. Hopefully. Thanks everyone. Will let you know how it goes. Maybe some pics if anyone is interested?



Yeah pics are always good .


----------



## Judas (Jun 19, 2008)

Well done you made your choice ....wasn't that hard was it ?


----------



## alexp999 (Jun 19, 2008)

I ordered at about 16:25 and I got an email to say despatched with a tracking number at 16:52!!   . So should hopefully be here tomorrow. Nice one SCAN!!! Will update with pics when it arrives!


----------



## Gam'ster (Jun 19, 2008)

alexp999 said:


> I ordered at about 16:25 and I got an email to say despatched with a tracking number at 16:52!!   . So should hopefully be here tomorrow. Nice one SCAN!!! Will update with pics when it arrives!



 sweet, You must have just caught the last dispatch. 
Looking forward to pics


----------



## alexp999 (Jun 19, 2008)

Gam'ster said:


> sweet, You must have just caught the last dispatch.
> Looking forward to pics



Well I did it over the phone cus online was automatically picking monday. He said phone orders go through faster and dont pick a delivery date. Thank you scan!

Also they send it depends on the number of orders they have had. The computer automatically cuts off next day at 4pm for online orders. But it can be earlier/later depending on their orders. They said the monday cut off is often nearer 12 midday due to weekend orders.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 19, 2008)

Nice alex, Which model u getting? Stickin with the P5Q Pro?


----------



## alexp999 (Jun 19, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Nice alex, Which model u getting? Stickin with the P5Q Pro?



Nah getting the P5Q Deluxe. Its been scanned at collection depot and scheduled for tomorrow.


----------



## alexp999 (Jun 19, 2008)

Should I use the silicon image controller / Asus Drive expert, for the RAID or the Intel ICH10R??
The intel one is usually software raid, is asus drive expert hardware raid, would it be quicker / slower??

Cheers!


----------



## alexp999 (Jun 20, 2008)

Never mind, lol. It says to use em as data drives. Will probably be a while till i use it. Might use it for more drives, cus my PC game collection is expanding now and at this rate I will need a second raid0 setup just to store the game files on!!


----------



## Gam'ster (Jun 20, 2008)

Did you get it ?


----------



## alexp999 (Jun 20, 2008)

Gam'ster said:


> Did you get it ?



It came today.  . I have only just got back from being out all day. Pretty box, gonna have a look at it tonight and start building over tonight and tomorrow.

Will keep you updated!!!


----------



## SirKeldon (Jun 21, 2008)

Good luck and good clocking!


----------



## alexp999 (Jun 21, 2008)

Pictures!!! The board is now setup and I'm running it while typing on it!  . Will get some pics up when it is properly finshed. Ran into a few problems on the way. The AC Freezer 7 pro JUST clears the heatsinks, but the fan cant clip on. I had to mod it by trimming off the corners of the fan shroud so that they didnt hit the Mobo's heatsinks.

The IDE connection is also a fair bit lower than my old mobo, so the cable with the board wasnt long enough, I have had to re-jig the case to get it to work, but no fear I have ordered a 70cm IDE cable of ebay! (You can even get 1m ones  ). When it comes through and I have fitted it and the case is all back nice and neat I;ll take some pics of the setup running.

Also, I have used AS5 this time, and tbh it isnt working very well, my temps are about 5-10*C hotter on idle than with the AC MX-2 and AS Cermaique, and yes I applied them all in the same way. Might have to get some more MX-2 or use whats left of the ceramique. Unless anyone uses any better stuff??

Anyway let me know what you think about the above, on to the pics!!!


----------



## Gam'ster (Jun 21, 2008)

Asus makes some mighty fine mobos and this being one. thats very nice, fitsieries  posted about his board saying its rock solid stable with hardly if any vdroop due to the 16 phase..and all, you should have some major fun with that.
But on another note with a bit of luck and patience i should be getting me a p45 asus, my build should be done in around 4-5 weeks.

But thats a damn nice set up you got now alexp


----------



## alexp999 (Jun 21, 2008)

Gam'ster said:


> Asus makes some mighty fine mobos and this being one. thats very nice, fitsieries  posted about his board saying its rock solid stable with hardly if any vdroop due to the 16 phase..and all, you should have some major fun with that.
> But on another note with a bit of luck and patience i should be getting me a p45 asus, my build should be done in around 4-5 weeks.
> 
> But thats a damn nice set up you got now alexp



Gonna be even better when I get my second 3870 Turbo  . The money was going to go on that but now I have had to replace the mobo, the graphics card will have to wait a month or so till I next get paid


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 21, 2008)

Nice board man. You working on your clocks yet?


----------



## Gam'ster (Jun 21, 2008)

alexp999 said:


> Gonna be even better when I get my second 3870 Turbo  . The money was going to go on that but now I have had to replace the mobo, the graphics card will have to wait a month or so till I next get paid



You not waiting to see how the 4870 turns out ?


----------



## alexp999 (Jun 21, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Nice board man. You working on your clocks yet?



Not until I get the AS5 replaced, temps are hotter than they should be. Then once I get temps down I'll start to OC


----------



## alexp999 (Jun 21, 2008)

Gam'ster said:


> You not waiting to see how the 4870 turns out ?



nah, the 3870's will prob drop in price cus of them anyways, unless there is no difference in price and a 3870 can xfire well with the 4xxx series.


----------



## Gam'ster (Jun 21, 2008)

Im sure W1z posted that the 38xx and 48xx don't cf at least not at this stage, but yeah prices will no doubt drop a few ££.


----------



## alexp999 (Jun 22, 2008)

All set up!  . Just waiting for some MX-2 to bring the temps down before I start OCing!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 22, 2008)

Nice, good looking cable management. It really looks good.


----------



## Gam'ster (Jun 22, 2008)

WOW nice, some nice air flow be going over that also the q-connectors look dab handy


----------



## alexp999 (Jun 22, 2008)

Gam'ster said:


> WOW nice, some nice air flow be going over that also the q-connectors look dab handy



And there is a 120mm front fan blowing straight at the CPU!

And yeah those Q-connectors are really useful. My case has every pin for the firewire separate  .

Will report back with my findings of replacing the AS5 with MX-2. Then we will see what OC i can get out of it.


----------



## alexp999 (Jun 23, 2008)

Before I go crazy and blame it on the mobo, has anyone else had the install of the Orange Box Retail (2xDVD) cause their entire system to lock up??


----------



## alexp999 (Jun 23, 2008)

My PC did it again after setting all values manaully and safe in the bios. Is it jus steam? I just hit the reinstall button after reboot and it installed okay. But after getting the AI disabled bug in HL2 right at the beginning (as you step out of train) , I checked the integrity of games files incase it was that. Then PC came to slow down, I checked task manager and saw this.

is it a driver...steam...mobo??? Plz help!!!


----------



## SirKeldon (Jun 23, 2008)

Doing a XP fresh install to the P5Q Pro (i was having several problems with ATI drivers corrupted on Vista x64 ... sucked) ... i'll tell you!!!


----------



## alexp999 (Jun 25, 2008)

Do you think it might me a memory issue. I was thinking of upgrading to some of that stuff that does 1150MHz and has optional WC (for furute upgrade).

Thinking it might not like 4 sticks?? Maybe 2x2gb would be better. i keep getting it turn on then switch off then back on again after it has been left off overnight.

I think I'm gonna try taking out two sticks. see if I can install Orange box properly.

I got a BSOD once when installing Orange box (i have tried quite a few times to get it to install propberly start to finish) and it said something about memory in the error code so...

Any ideas, really appreciated guys!


----------



## RandomSunchips (Jun 26, 2008)

I have to say that this board is looking really nice. Out of curiosity, why did you pick the Deluxe over the Pro, -E, or vanilla version?

Edit: Hey, I finally have a star!


----------



## alexp999 (Jun 26, 2008)

RandomSunchips said:


> I have to say that this board is looking really nice. Out of curiosity, why did you pick the Deluxe over the Pro, -E, or vanilla version?
> 
> Edit: Hey, I finally have a star!



Vanilla??  

I chose it cus it had a SB heatpipe as well as the Express Gate SSD. They r the main reasons


----------



## SirKeldon (Jun 26, 2008)

alexp999 said:


> Vanilla??
> 
> I chose it cus it had a SB heatpipe as well as the Express Gate SSD. They r the main reasons



Vanilla version uses to be the "common" version, it's the "P5Q" with no extra's

@RandomSunChips here you have a comparison of almost all the ASUS P5Q* Motherboard series, specs & features, hope it helps to the inconclusives


----------



## alexp999 (Jun 27, 2008)

Okay, I took out two sticks of RAM so it was only running on 2 x 1gb And it still locked up during orange box install. I'm gonna try the sticks I took out and replace the ones in there. Then if that doesnt work, im gonna swap the ram from his with mine and see if it makes a difference.

WTF is it??


----------



## alexp999 (Jun 28, 2008)

*Wtf!!!!!*

Okay. have tried my dads mem, tried new bios, tried different drive.. Then I decided to keep an eye on task manager.

(i am uninstalling each time) and I have never had a successfull install.

(Sorry for the bad pics  )











Check out the memory leak. Is it just a buggy installer which is crashing my comp and there is nothing wrong with hardware?? Can I use the files on the disc to "restore" rather than install??


----------



## ZenEffect (Jun 29, 2008)

now see if it can flash to a mfII!



i just tried on my p5q-e and its a no go, however your board is very very similar...  the dual bios prevents any need for rma to recover the bios.  if it does not post, reset cmos, turn off the power from back of psu till the lights all go off, hit the reset button, turn back on psu and power up.  it should recover from the 2nd bios as it did for me.


----------



## alexp999 (Jun 29, 2008)

ZenEffect said:


> now see if it can flash to a mfII!
> 
> 
> 
> i just tried on my p5q-e and its a no go, however your board is very very similar...  the dual bios prevents any need for rma to recover the bios.  if it does not post, reset cmos, turn off the power from back of psu till the lights all go off, hit the reset button, turn back on psu and power up.  it should recover from the 2nd bios as it did for me.



different number of PCI-E slots. different sound chip. It wouldnt work.

Also, how do you go about flashing the bios in dos. i have to either use the ez flash tool in the bios or windows cus the bios file is too big for a floppy.


----------

